# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  أعجوبه سورة الضحى

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أذا لم تجد عدلا في محكمة الدنيا ، فارفع ملفك لمحكمة الآخرة فان الشهود ملائكة والدعوى محفوظة والقاضي أحكم الحاكمين. 

أعجوبه سورة الضحى



لا إله الا الله عدد ما كان ,, وعدد ما يكون ,, وعدد الحركات ,, والسكون 

قصه سمعتها من صاحبتها شخصيا تقول
كنت بالخارج لدراسة الطب وكان مطلوب منها بحث تخرج ولما خلصت البحث راحت تراجعه مع الأستاذ 
وكانت  مخزنته على عدة اقراص للكمبيوتر وكان بحثها متعووب عليه وتطلب منها عدة  شهور المهم الأستاذ أعجب ببحثها كثير وكان بكره آخر يوم للتسليم ...وبطريقها للعوده لبيتها 
للأسف  الشديد انسرقت منها شنطتها وفيها بحثها رجعت للبيت تبكي كلمت الأستاذ قالت  امهلني أجمعه طبعا رفض وقال بكره آخر يوووم وإذا فيه مجال فهو الليله فقط ...
كلمت أخوها بحرقه وألم قال لها 
اقرئي سورة الضحى وكرري 

)ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى(
ماصدقت البنت وسكرت من هنا وجلست تقرأ وتقرأ وتقرأ وفجأه....
سمعت الباب يدق قامت تفتح لقت الشنطه عند الباب وفيها البحث كااااااامل والأغراض كاااااامله
ومعها رسالة ترضيه من اللص يقول فيها ..بحثك رائع وأتمنى لك حظ سعيد 

ولو تاملنا السوره نلقى فيها معاني الرحمه والحنان والعطف كفيله بمسح الالم
وهذا سبب تنزيلي للموضوع هذا هو كثرة الطلبات بالدعاء والزواج وحل المشاكل ....الخ 
ونسينا قوله 
)ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى(
عليك باستحضار ما تتمنى(زواج_وظيفه_حل لمشكله_اولاد_او شي اضعته_واي حاجه من حوائج الدنيا والآخره ) وأنت تقرئ هذي الايه وكن واثقا من ان الله سيعطيك عاجلا غير آجل
وزياده من عندي ومن تجربه اذا ضاع عليك شي وانت تبحث عنه اقرأ)ووجدك ضالا فهدى (
1 وَالضُّحَىٰ
2 وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَىٰ

3 مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَىٰ

4 وَلَلْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَّكَ مِنَ الْأُولَىٰ

5 وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَىٰ

6 أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَىٰ

7 وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالًّا فَهَدَىٰ

8 وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلًا فَأَغْنَىٰ

9 فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلَا تَقْهَرْ

10 وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلَا تَنْهَرْ

11 وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ



واقرا بعدها سورة الانشراح


واعتبره رد من الله عز وجل على طلبك ورفع ذكرك ويسرك بعد عسرك باذن الله


1 أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ

2 وَوَضَعْنَا عَنكَ وِزْرَكَ

3 الَّذِي أَنقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ

4 وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ

5 فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا

6 إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا

7 فَإِذَا فَرَغْتَ فَانصَبْ

8 وَإِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ فَارْغَب



ايضا سورة الكوثر 

هي انجاز لما وعد الله تعالى رسوله في سورة الضحى 

)ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى(في سورة الضحى 

وعد من الله بالاعطاء وفي سورة الكوثر عطاء وتحقق العطاء.....
ولا تنسين شكر الله بعد ان يفرج همك باالصلاة والتصدق كما قال تعالي:

﴿ إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ * فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ * إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الْأَبْتَرُ ﴾

وقول اخير ان الموضوع من المجربات لانه دعاء في سورة ايات وسور كريمة
ومن ايماننا ان القران شفاء ولم يحدد الشفاء لعلة معينه بل هو شفاء للناس من كل شي
لان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لابأس بالرقية مالم تكن شركا



ممكن سؤال؟
اذا عطوك مليون من النقود؟

!!!!!!!!بتاخذه ولا لا
بتاخذه  صح ، طيب اذا ربحت مليوون صلاة على الرسول وانت تحرك الماوس، بس بتاخذ  ملايين الملاييين بس بإعادة توجيه أرسلها والله منت خاسر شي بالعكس بتربح  وبتكون في ميزان حسناتك وتكون سبب لشفاعة الرسول وتدخل الجنه ان شاء الله .

اللهم  صلي وسلم على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم ال ابراهيم وبارك  على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كلامك جميل 
بس انطبظ في الكلام الاخير !
                        	*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*لا اله الانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

موضوع جدا رائع
جزاك الله الف خير يااارب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسال الله العفو والعافية والصحة حسن الخاتمة
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*يعطيك ألف عافية
*

----------


## الرايقة

*الاكرم مريخابي
لا فض فوك وسلمت يداك
والله الموضوع بالجد مميز واما بنعمة ربك فحدث
لك الود والتقدير
*

----------


## الدلميت

*جزيت خيرا
*

----------


## السيد

*مريخابي كسلاوى جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفعنا به واياك ان شاء الله 
تسلم ومشكور كتير

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*جزاك الله كل خير
*

----------


## ود إدريس

*قال تعالى ( وما فرطنا فى الكتاب من شئ ) صدق الله العظيم .
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*جزاك الله خيرا وهدانا لما فيه خيرى الدنييا والاحرة
                        	*

----------


## الفاضل المحسى

*يعطيك العافية 
*

----------

